# Hard Drive Shows its Full, But there's nothing on it.



## Guest user (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello to the forum,
I have a Dell Inspiron E1505 with a 80 GB hard drive.
The hard drive is showing that there's no free space left, but there's really nothing on this machine. The drive shows over 75% of its space is filled with contiguous files.
I have no idea of what the files could contain, but I'm pretty sure its nothing of importance. Is there anyway of removing the contiguous files?
There's just no way that I have filled the HD on this machine. 
I've removed just about all of the files that I have placed on the machine, and that only freed up 10% on the drive. This may sound strange, but its as if the HD has filled itself.

Any idea's?
Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi ;

Did you check your temp folder.? Windows Key+R start run then type in %temp% then if you have data in the Temp folder you can clean up. Also you can use some clean-up tools like ;

http://www.macecraft.com/downloads/jv16pt_setup.exe

Download CCleaner 3.09.1493 - FileHippo.com


----------



## Guest user (Sep 7, 2009)

CEM said:


> Hi ;
> 
> Did you check your temp folder.? Windows Key+R start run then type in %temp% then if you have data in the Temp folder you can clean up. Also you can use some clean-up tools like ;
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. 

Holy crap! 
I checked the temp files and the file is jammed with files. How in the world do I tell what's needed and what's not? 

Thanks again.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi again ;

Fist of all O kb files need to be remove from there mostly TMP files extension 
But use software for safe remove.
Did you use second link or first link ?

First link will help your all questions.


----------



## Guest user (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay...
I used the ccleaner,(thanks for the tip), and deleted the Internet temp files. This freed up about another 19% of space on the HD.
There's still a lot of space being taken up by the contiguous files. The drive is still showing that its 49% filled. There's just no way that I have that much information, or programs on the machine. 
What else can I be missing?
This has me totally confused.
I have another computer that has been my main computer for many years. That computer has a 40GB HD (half the size) with programs like office 03 pro, and Microsoft flight simulator, a lot of music and picture files, and that drive still has 20% of free space left. 

This makes no sense to me.

Is there a virus that could fill the drive, or cause the drive to show its loaded?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this will let you see what is hogging the space JAM Software - Windows Freeware
if you think you may be infected then follow the instructions here 
NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum and make a thread in trojans malware and viruses


----------



## raptor_pa (Dec 5, 2008)

Disk cleanup will clean the temp files.. start - accesories system tools. You can also delete the old restore points.


----------



## Guest user (Sep 7, 2009)

CEM said:


> Hi ;
> 
> Did you check your temp folder.? Windows Key+R start run then type in %temp% then if you have data in the Temp folder you can clean up. Also you can use some clean-up tools like ;
> 
> ...



The first link seems to be blank.

Once again I'm confused. This time its over the size of MB vs GB. The TreeSize program shows that there is maybe 80,000.0 MB at best in the form of programs,etc. on the HD. If I'm not mistaken,that's less than 1GB of space.
Even if the Windows XP Media OS is using 8GB, that is still under 9GB of space being used. Or am I way off on this theory? 

As far as I can tell,there's about 51~52GB of free space unaccounted for. I realise that by today's standards 52GB isn't much, but that's no small amount of space to me. I doubt that I'd ever be able to use 52GB of space. 

I have no idea of where the free space has gone, and not knowing that much about computers, I had better quit screwing around before I break it.lol

I've freed up about 20GB of space, had to remove most of my files in order too do so, but I didn't have much of a choice, and I think it best that I leave well enough alone.

Thanks to all for the help and tips.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi again ;

Try this link and download TREESIZE FREE (ADMINISTRATOR) good software and tells you what you delete 


Welcome to JAM Software


----------



## raptor_pa (Dec 5, 2008)

80,000 MB is 80 GB (1000 MB = 1GB ) Use windows disk cleanup and dlete all but the most recent restore. Windows restore points and shadow copies will chew up space pretty quickly.


----------

